
Smartwatch Users – Research - angcristiana
http://mbs.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_2mlJcOTt0M4U71r
======
angcristiana
Hi,

I'm a grad student, doing research on the benefits of smartwatches, as
perceived by their users.

If you own a smartwatch, I'd really appreciate if you filled in my survey, in
the name of science :) Thanks a lot!!

